
How Google’s Algorithm Rules the Web - paulsb
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/02/ff_google_algorithm/all/1
======
jackfoxy
I always use Google to search for Microsoft technical documentation, not MSDN
search, not Bing. That says it all.

